# samsung le32r87bd lcd tv with a backlight problem



## gopop (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi,
I have a samsung le32r87bd lcd tv with a backlight problem
TV switches on,shows pic and backlight for 1 sec then continues with pic (can see by using a torch on screen) and sound but backlight off after 1 sec.
Have changed power supply (changed all the usual caps on original board), inverter board,fault the same.
Have dismantled screen to expose backlight.
In that brief 1 sec when the backlight works the tubes only light up about 1/3 of the length of each tube except for the one near the middle which lights up the whole length.
The 24 volts to the inverter board is there ok
I cant think its the backlight tubes as surely they would not all fail?
Is there a feedback loop/shut down circuitry which is causing the problem as there are 4 pins labled dim error etc on the connector to power supply board.
Any body out there had this fault please or can help?
Cheers Pete


----------

